# Cowan Lake size limit ?



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

Heard from a friend, that there is a sign saying: the new size limit for bass is 18 inches. Wow that will be tough to have tournaments there. Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## catfishing22 (Mar 7, 2009)

I was there Tuesday and didn't see it 
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rblake (May 12, 2005)

15" limit per the odnr

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_sites.aspx


----------

